# Solved: How Do I Cross Something Out?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

HOW DO I CROSS SOMETHING OUT? 

Example:
the color of the ballon was green red. 

how do i write that sentence crossing out "green" but keeping green and red in the sentence


thanks ahead of time


----------



## yto_daniel (Mar 25, 2005)

I think we're going to need more information. What program are you using? is this in word? or on a website? ...

Daniel - YourTechOnline.com technician


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

a forum that allows such a thing.

in other words. i want to put this line ______ though the center of the word "green". its done on web pages for literary effect

the forum allows for example
for italics
for underlining


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

ok , i found it. (dont ask how long it took)

green

thanks!


----------

